# Weber Vortex Size



## matty gunns (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey guys.  Pretty sure I am gonna pull the trigger on a Owens bbq Weber vortex.   I have a 22” kettle I plan on using it with, possibly my  18.5 WSM but doubtful.  Just wanted to know what size guys went with for their grill.  Website says medium but I would think a small would be better for room on the grill.   I appreciate anyone sharing their experience.  Thanks


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 13, 2020)

I had the same question when I purchased a vortex for my Weber 22" grill, 

 gmc2003
 recommended that I get the medium which I did. I sometimes move my vortex off to the side, instead of keeping it in the center of the grill, when I need more room.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 13, 2020)

I got the medium as well


----------



## matty gunns (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok thank you.  Medium it is


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 14, 2020)

Medium for my 22 as well.  You're going to love it!  Wait until until you do wings.

Dave


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 14, 2020)

I got a medium for my 22.5 and initially I thought it took up too much space, but a beer can chicken fits down in it perfectly. I'll try gator's idea next time I want more grill space.
Once you've made wings you'll never go back to however you used to do them..


----------



## Dumprdog (May 6, 2020)

I gots to know. What is a vortex and how does it work? Will it work with other grills outside of kettles, or is it Weber specific? What does it do to make wings so special? Thanks


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 12, 2020)

Dumprdog said:


> I gots to know. What is a vortex and how does it work? Will it work with other grills outside of kettles, or is it Weber specific? What does it do to make wings so special? Thanks



makes really high high indirect heat. You always get perfect skinon wings or chicken. Like stayed above. I got one and will always have one. It has something to do with the way the kettle is and heat rolling from the lot I think. But try it you’ll love it. Here is a pic of wings set up with one


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2020)

I'm planning on getting a Weber Premier 22 in the next few weeks. I will have to consider adding a Vortex. Seems a lot of folks suggest the Slow and Sear is somewhat better. Opinions?...JJ


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm planning on getting a Weber Premier 22 in the next few weeks. I will have to consider adding a Vortex. Seems a lot of folks suggest the Slow and Sear is somewhat better. Opinions?...JJ


 I just bought my first weber this year and was in the same boat as you.  Not wanting to drop money on both right away and to get a feel for both devices I went with this.  It actually has worked perfect for me using it as a vortex and a slow and sear.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2020)

Thanks! That will be awesome...JJ


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks! That will be awesome...JJ


No problem!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm planning on getting a Weber Premier 22 in the next few weeks. I will have to consider adding a Vortex. Seems a lot of folks suggest the Slow and Sear is somewhat better. Opinions?...JJ


I have multiple Weber kettle grills - all 22 inch.  I am 45 years old and the only grill I have ever owned is a standard sized Weber.  My dad taught me to cook on it and I have never changed.  He used to insist on 45 Kingsford briquettes built into a pyramid, douse it with fluid, let it set 5 minutes and then light it. Over the years, I have learned to use different amounts of charcoal for different purposes now and arrange them differently according to what I cook, but I am very familiar with the grill.  It will do all of the basics.
I do not have a Slow and Sear.  I do have a Vortex.
The Vortex is amazing.  I was skeptical because all it is is a volcano shaped piece of stainless steel metal that has been spot welded together, but it works like the hype says it does.  The way it funnels super high heat through a kettle grill is incredible. You will get crispy chicken skin.
I don't "get" the concept of the slow and sear, but that could be how I was taught to cook steaks.
My method is hot and fast and then let it rest.


----------



## cmayna (May 18, 2020)

I have both Slow N Sear and the Vortex.   Vortex is collecting dust in the smoking shed.  Love the Slow N Sear.  With the Vortex in the middle, it takes up very valuable grill space.  Yes for chicken wings and similar items which you can spread around the Vortex.  Bigger items such as chuck roasts,  Meat loafs, etc, just don't have the room.


----------

